# Hybrid coolibah burr form



## George Watkins (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello folks

I cast this blank the other week and finally got around to turning it yesterday afternoon. 
It measures 115mm tall by 95mm wide or 4 1/2" tall by 3 3/4" wide (give or take a 64th)
The blank was a whopping 1100 grams the finished form is just 265 grams


----------



## BayouPenturner (Nov 4, 2013)

beautiful vessel


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 4, 2013)

That's awesome.


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 4, 2013)

Now that is a beautiful piece!  What do you cast with?  Aluminite? Not only is it beautiful material used, it is beautiful turning and finishing.


----------



## evan bahr (Nov 4, 2013)

That is a fantastic piece! Evan


----------



## Si90 (Nov 4, 2013)

Loving that. Finish is flawless.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 4, 2013)

George, you need to invest in some sandpaper....there are some seriously deep tool marks........

Just kidding of course, you know I'm a big fan of all your little boxes, bowls and forms. :biggrin:
How is the strange light reflection formed? Do you have either 6 lights or a strip of windows behind you?


----------



## txpaulie (Nov 4, 2013)

Outstanding!

Thanks for sharing that!

p


----------



## cschimmel (Nov 4, 2013)

That is beautiful.


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 4, 2013)

WOW!
gordon


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 4, 2013)

Beatiful form as usual George. Any way of "coring" and thereby cutting down on the material waste? I know that it is not a very large vessel but to go from 1 kg+ down to 200+ is a lot of material removal. Just wondering...


----------



## hard hat (Nov 4, 2013)

absolutely stunning.


----------



## George Watkins (Nov 4, 2013)

thank you for all of your comments

Skippy- its a 6 section bay window

wood-of-1kind: not that i know of, plus a large part of that weight loss is from the exterior too.


----------



## jchoponis (Nov 4, 2013)

Very very nice!


----------



## OZturner (Nov 5, 2013)

Fantastic, Spectacular Burl, and Superb Casting.
The Corrugated Turning set it off Beautifully.
A True Work Of Art
Congratulations.
Brian


----------



## George Watkins (Nov 6, 2013)

thank you for all of your kind comments and "likes"


----------



## holmqer (Nov 6, 2013)

Beautiful design and as always your wood/resin hybrids are a joy to see.


----------



## Pitoon (Nov 6, 2013)

very nice!

Pitoon


----------



## JohnU (Nov 6, 2013)

George I never get tired of seeing your work.  Very inspirational and flawless from the casting to the finished work of art.  Stunning!


----------



## George Watkins (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## artme (Nov 8, 2013)

:highfive::highfive::highfive: Are you not pleased that Australia was found, just for its timbers alone???

Absolutely gorgeous piece!!!


----------



## MikeL (Nov 8, 2013)

Stunning. Very, very nice.


----------



## George Watkins (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you

Artme: lol yep for sure- although I love all timber from around the world


----------



## johncrane (Nov 9, 2013)

George!fantastic work as always, i bet it would of been a pain too sand and finish i luv the acrylic swirling and color mix and the burl eyes.


----------

